# Hacer un circuito panel solar mini



## Meta (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola:

Quiero hacer cosas con temas de paneles solares educativos. Por ejemplo, recargar batería con paneles solares mini como puedes ver en la imagen de abajo.







6V @ 1W (~167 mA)

Lo veo muy poco así que tengo intención de comprar 2 como estos y ponerlo en paralelo para que me de 6V, 334 mA = 0.3 A. Quierio conseguir esquemas electricos para poder saber comorecargar baterías y qué tipos de batería usar.

La finalidad es que por el día me recarque la batería y por la noche se encienda unos Led blancos. Claro que tiene un sensor de luz (LDR) para que sea de noche se activen esos led.

Fuente:
http://www.parallax.com/StoreSearch...List/0/SortField/4/ProductID/619/Default.aspx

Un cordial daludo.


----------



## Christian B (Feb 19, 2010)

Buen día Meta, te ajunto algo que te puede servir.


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 29354

Aún así si encuentras buenas Web sobre ello o más esquemas para electrínica lo ponen por aquí, ya que tengo ideas de alimenar los las noches un microcontrolador PIC.


----------



## Christian B (Feb 19, 2010)

www.talkingelectronics.com.au/.../200TrCcts.html Acá hay varios circuitos para utilizar paneles solares, y tiene bastantes circuitos interesantes para acoplarle a otros proyectos.


saludos


----------



## Meta (Feb 19, 2010)

Muchas gracias de nuevo. El esquema son pilas. ¿Y baterías recargables funcinarán el proyecto?

http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=bater%EDa&x=0&y=0

Fíjate bien las imágenes y lo que hacen. No se si estas baterías funcionarán.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo tambien tengo pensado en hacer este mismo "invento" para iluminar la escalera de mi casa por la noche y tener una luz auxiliar en el salón, por si se va la luz, tambien con led's.
El tema es que pensaba desarmar las lámparas solares que venden para los jardines en pack de 4 ó 6 unidades, y aprovechar el circuito de una para todas las células solares, no se si se podrá hacer así o me cargaría el circuito, y poner unos 10 led's (5 en cada zona de la casa que he dicho). lo mismo es una exageracion y me puedo cargar el circuito, opiniones por favor.


----------



## Meta (Feb 20, 2010)

Exactamente esa idea la tengo desde hace tiempo, pero esas lámparas son muy caras como para romperlas, unas 45 € cada una. Hay lámparas que sólo dura unas 5 horas con los LED encendido y no me hace gracia. Para que dure más tiempo, tiene que haber varias celdas solares en paralelo, lo mismo en baterías también en paralelo pero con las mismas cantidad de LED que si tuviera una batería y celda solar. Durará muchísimo.

@Alfgu, empieza a soltar información por aquí de cuantas mini paneles solares tienes, baterías y cosas de esas que al final te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 20, 2010)

Pues de tener tengo una de 1,5 Voltios y unos 15 microAmperios, de calculadora, que poco puedo hacer jeje aunque lo tengo para recargar unas pilas y se lo incorporé a una radio que tengo que por la mañana le da el sol constantemente hasta algo mas del medio dia.
Sobre las lámparas de jardin, las he visto en diversos almacenes de bricolage, que te cuesta el pack de 5 ó 6 unos 20-30 € no se cuanto amperaje dará y si durarán mucho por lo baratas que son, menos que una celda solar de unos 6 voltios, y la idea era comprar ese pack, y poner todas las celdas en paralelo ó série, aprovechar el circuito del LDR de una, y de ahí cargar una batería de 6 voltios y 4 Amperios que tengo en casa, al final para el proyecto, van a ser 2 ó 4 led's en la escalera ya que voi a ponerlo en una barandilla de metacrilato y unos 10 aproximadamente en el salon y otros 8 en el porche de la salida al patio y para que me duren toda la noche hasta que se levante el Sol, esa es mi idea.


----------



## Meta (Feb 20, 2010)

Parece un proyecto grande y muy entretenido. Más me sorprende que consigas 4 Amperios, eso es exagerado y el panel solar ni los cables te lo aguantan si te pasas, hay que tener cuidado. Aunque parezca que no, un Led blanco brilla mucho, sobre todo de alta intencidad.

Ya puedes presentar en papel dibujando el esquema eléctrico para tener idea más clara.

Y poder hacer los cálculos. 

Lo que no tengo claro y tendré que hacer un circuito que detecte cuando la batería esté llena y no se sobrecargue.

Saludo.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 21, 2010)

La batería como tiene mas años que Matusalen, no recarga........., es de una lámpara de obra y ha cascado, tendré que hacerlo con baterías normales o pilas AA de 1,2 V y 1200 mA recargables o una pila de 9 voltios recargable tambien, estas seran mejores que el poner la batería que dije.

El proyecto no va a ser muy grande, es solo conectar (si es que veo otra oferta de lamparas para jardin por el precio que dije) en paralelo cada una de las celdas o en serie, ponerlo en la parte de la casa que da todo el sol desde que amanece hasta algo mas del medio dia, un cajetin encastrado en la pared para poner la batería y el circuito LDR y de ahí tirar los cables hasta los Led's.


----------



## Meta (Feb 21, 2010)

Las pilas recargables que dices, en España cuestan un ojo de la cara. LAs1.2V y si son de 2400 mA no nos queda nada aún.

¿Crees que usar las pilas recargables como estas las recargaría bien?

Tengo que ver como las recarga.


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 21, 2010)

Me estoy fijando en la página web que has puesto y es bastante barata, y las pilas que dices, yo creo que si que sería lo mas factible y ademas no son caras, ya en tiendas de componentes electrónicos te cuestan por unidad una pasta gansa, aunque he comprado hace poco unas AAA por 9 € en un supermercado.
Se supone que las cargará bien, tampoco estoy muy metido en el mundillo y sería mi segundo proyecto con una celula fotovoltaica, el primero ha sido el que he dicho antes de la celda de una calculadora para cargar las pilas de una radio, aunque no sea muy potente la celda, por ahora no hay indicios de que se gasten rápido.


----------



## Meta (Feb 21, 2010)

Miraré en supermercadados las pilas porque en locales de electrónica son una clavada.

Mira que llevo años intentando conseguir calculadoras que no funcionen para que me las den si tienen placas solares.

No encuentro más esquemas sobre placas solares mini, si encuentras algo por la red sea quien sea, que las ponga por aquí para comprar y sacar más ideas.

*EDITO:*

Si no quieres tropezar con las escaleras...










La mayoría de nuestros *gadgets *funciona con baterías recargables, pero muchos otros aún lo hacen con pilas y, si bien es cierto que con las *pilas recargables* es más extenso su uso, al momento de recargar esas pilas, comienzan los dolores de cabezas.
 Imagínate que has salido de picnic, llevas tu cámara digital provista de pilas recargables, ¡genial!, tomas muchas fotos del paisaje, de tus amigos, y al momento de gatillar la mejor toma, tu cámara dice “recambie las baterías”… y no llevaste pilas extra. No tienes corriente eléctrica; pero… puedes llevar *Violetta Solargear.*
*Violetta puede recargar pilas AA y AAA*, incluso pilas de las pequeñas aplicaciones móviles, tales como *teléfonos celulares, PDAs, cámaras digitales, dispositivos portátiles audiovisuales, computadoras portátiles y juegos de vídeo.*
 Fabricado de *policarbonato y materiales polímeros* especiales, es muy resistente a los rayos UV, así que no se derretirá ni quemará con el sol.
 Tiene un indicador de la energía solar y otro para el estado de la batería que se está recargando. Pesa sólo *125 gramos *y es muy plegable, de manera que cabe en tu bolsillo o mochila.
 Así, lo único que tendrás que tener en cuenta, es que sea un* lindo día de sol!!*


*Fuente:*
*http://www.impresionante.net/10-12-2007/mp3/recarga-todos-tus-gadgets-con-energia-solar#more-142



Encontré otro esquema de diseño.





A ver si conseguimos más por ahí.
http://www.marviva.org/articulos/paneles_y_placas_solares_en_embarcaciones.htm
*


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 22, 2010)

En los super e hipermercados, aunque no sean de marca reconocida y solo sean de la marca blanca que tiene la misma sociedad del hipermercado o supermercado, te puedes ahorrar perfectamente el 50 y hasta el 60 % del valor de unas pilas recargables compradas en tiendas de componentes electrónicos o de baterías, ya en una tienda de componentes electrónicos me costaron dos pilas AAA de NiCd 750 mA, cerca de 18 € y en cambio las que te digo que las compré en una tienda Mercadona que está al lado de mi casa son NiMh 750 mA y el pack de 4 pilas fueron 9 € y son de buenísima calidad, luego en supermercados de electrodomesticos como Mediamarkt, Worten, etc..... con cargador incluido y 4 pilas, marca Sony de 2100 mA tipo AA de NiMh me costó cerca de 23 € y llevo 3 años con las mismas y con un buen sobo en la máquina de fotos y sin problemas.

La verdad el único esquema que me ha convencido ha sido este (el del primer post que se expuso), he visto por internet varios y no me convencen o no llegaban a lo que quería o eran directamente conectados a la red eléctrica, vamos, sin baterías.


----------



## Meta (Feb 22, 2010)

Voy ahora mismo a mirar en MEdoaMark a ver si las veo.


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 8, 2010)

Me ofrecen un panel solar de 12 voltios y 6 watios 2 A, el précio no lo sé porque no me lo ha dicho todavia, ya que es un producto que tenía descatalogado de hace tiempo y ya hablaré con el tecnico que conozco que tiene una empresa de "juguetes" y kits para colegios, de temas de electrónica (Micro-Log, se llama la empresa) mas tranquilamente porque llevaba prisa por temas del trabajo, el dia que valla mas tranquilo hablaré con esta persona.
El panel es de unos 25 cm por 50 cm, no teníamos un metro a mano, con 24 celdas.


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 14, 2010)

Bueno he visto otra opción, ir a un Leroy Merlin y comprar un pack de 10 Lamparas de patio autorrecargables, son de 1,2 voltios a 600 mA, a led y con el circuito LDR ya hecho en todas, de las especificaciones de las celdas solares son nulas, pero por la pinta son de 1,5V y unos pocos mA.
Se desarmarían, se juntarían todas y ya se tendrían 12 V con las pilas aunque el amperaje no se cuanto sería, si aumentaría o se quedaría en esos 600 mA, y se aprovecharían los Led's y los circuitos con LDR.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 1, 2010)

Oye y no le pasaría nada a esas pilas todo el día ( horas de sol claro) cargando?
No debería llevar un circuito que corte la carga ?
Saludos.

Una duda podría valer esta la modificación, del esquema anterior:
Ver el archivo adjunto Cargar pilas con sol 2003.doc
Gracias.


----------



## Meta (May 1, 2010)

Si, por supuesto.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 2, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, probare haber que pasa.
Saludos.


----------



## §olace (Jun 27, 2010)

hola: como simulo celda solar en proteus si alguien sabe digamelo porfavor


----------

